# SPILO COHAB FINALLY!



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

k well i traded my elong for 2 gold spilo/mac for my 60gal.....

1st day with bare tank there was massive aggression in the tank
2nd day heavy planted, castle, drift wood, lower temp 76, I noticed that they get along fine now
3rd day they are actually swimming together, a lil chasing here and there but they are more calm now

also some nip fins, 1 has a bad nip on his tail but other than that they are settled

























so far so good but who knows maybe 1 day I come home and find one of them half eaten


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

If it's only day three and they're "calm" it's probably because they're stressed and trying to get use to everything. I dont think you should have 3 spilos in anything less than 100 gallons. I had a spilo cohab and it went to hell. So did many other people. A couple have been successful but their tanks were a lot larger than yours. Keep them well fed and the temp low. Every once and a while mix the decor around. Good luck with this.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

tank is big enough, ppl exaggerate on the tank size, piranhas are lazy fish and barely swim, its a waste having a big space


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i used to have 9 in a 240gal that ended in about 6 months... but goodluck


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks! hopefully these guys will last


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

flipstylez said:


> tank is big enough, ppl exaggerate on the tank size, piranhas are lazy fish and barely swim, its a waste having a big space


HAHA, what are you talking about? First I was trying to help, so thanks for that ignorant reply. Tank size and space a very important for piranhas, I dont think anybody exaggerates that. I overstocked my tank and my piranha's are very healthy and active because I provide them with the right water perems, proper current, proper feeding and as little stress as possible. Then again, mine aren't serras. And it hardly matters how lazy they are, it's the territorial aggression that matters. Especially with serras, and even more cohabing them. You're on a piranha forum seeking advice, take it or leave it, but dump the stupid replies.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

flipstylez said:


> k well i traded my elong for 2 gold spilo/mac for my 60gal.....
> 
> 1st day with bare tank there was massive aggression in the tank
> 2nd day heavy planted, castle, drift wood, lower temp 76, I noticed that they get along fine now
> ...


Don't think they will last...Mine didn't and I had them at about an inch in size and by 2 1/2 inches the one I have alone now ate the others... the one I got the tank from you for was the victorious one! GOOD LUCK keep us updated.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

flipstylez said:


> tank is big enough, ppl exaggerate on the tank size, piranhas are lazy fish and barely swim, its a waste having a big space


YIKES!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> tank is big enough, ppl exaggerate on the tank size, piranhas are lazy fish and barely swim, its a waste having a big space


YIKES!
[/quote]
X2

flipstylez, I think if you read a little more about the behavior of Serrasalmus...you will understand why this is such a frightening statement.

Good luck none the less


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> tank is big enough, ppl exaggerate on the tank size, piranhas are lazy fish and barely swim, its a waste having a big space


YIKES!
[/quote]
X2

flipstylez, I think if you read a little more about the behavior of Serrasalmus...you will understand why this is such a frightening statement.

Good luck none the less








[/quote]

I agree assman, I know the species behavior from lack of knowledge....as said above. Even when I OVERFED them it didnt last bc the one time I missed a feeding I saw nips and then BIGGER nips and then ummm....where the hell are the other 2?









Well I still have the 1 in a 30 gallon and he is happy until I have space for a larger tank.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks for the opinions and comments, anyways they took down a small mouse the other night and same fin nips, no new bites yet........ but ya il keep updating if something does happen


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice to hear that..good luck...make a video next time


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

iight well i did a lil experiment, i took off all the plants, driftwood and castle just to see if less territories to protect that they would able to work together......... but i guess not major fin nips on the big guy, and they all went crazy..... so i decided to put the stuff back together, and they are more settled... 1 will go to anothers territory but doesnt get chased and they swim together more often but when they get cornered they start chasing each other.... well that concludes my lil experiment hope this helps anybody


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Video man, post a video!



flipstylez said:


> iight well i did a lil experiment, i took off all the plants, driftwood and castle just to see if less territories to protect that they would able to work together......... but i guess not major fin nips on the big guy, and they all went crazy..... so i decided to put the stuff back together, and they are more settled... 1 will go to anothers territory but doesnt get chased and they swim together more often but when they get cornered they start chasing each other.... well that concludes my lil experiment hope this helps anybody


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

flipstylez said:


> iight well i did a lil experiment, i took off all the plants, driftwood and castle just to see if less territories to protect that they would able to work together......... but i guess not major fin nips on the big guy, and they all went crazy..... so i decided to put the stuff back together, and they are more settled... 1 will go to anothers territory but doesnt get chased and they swim together more often but when they get cornered they start chasing each other.... well that concludes my lil experiment hope this helps anybody


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol im with you gg,


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I like how anyone with any experience with serras knows where this is heading.....and its not good for 2 of tose fish.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

the fact is that even if they were "lazy" as you say, and did not swim around much the issue still remains that they will establish a territory, in the wild this would be significantly larger than the 20 gallons that you are providing them. Eventually one fish will become dominant, and attempt to push eachother form his or her territory, in the wild simple body flashing and posturing may be enough but in a tank the other individuals have no where to go, so natrually they are eliminated in the only way a piranha knows how. You most likely be left with on specimen. You call it cohabitation i call it TEMPORARY tolleration.

who knows mabey thats just my brain rambeling, there are people on this board possessing far more knowledge relating to this topic than you or i would probably ever care to know.

best of luck:
andy


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

good job buddy! hey them spilos will change at any point so watch if you start seein fin nips then take the aggresive one out and add him back later!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just an odd question. What the hell do they do in the wild stay away from each other or is just they have much more space?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Just an odd question. What the hell do they do in the wild stay away from each other or is just they have much more space?


Both. Think about it..... a major river compared to a tank in your house.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

we should have a river then. im gonna look on prices to build one


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

lol put a canaster on a 10g tank and that is a huracane!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Just an odd question. What the hell do they do in the wild stay away from each other or is just they have much more space?


Both. Think about it..... a major river compared to a tank in your house.
[/quote]

Thats obvious but do they swim with each other just as the other P's or is it a bit more spaced out and free roaming?
Shame there is no LIVE vids of this.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> lol put a canaster on a 10g tank and that is a huracane!












Lol thats funny, but if you stop and think about all fish, who have awful habits, especially about breeding, like betta splendas are known to be woman killers, cichlids chase the weakest and the female fish that doesnt wanna breed. You think all their actions are wrong, but in the wild they are right. A female fish that swims in a dominent males territory will be chased out if she doesnt accept his malehood







But in tanks, they reject the male, and the male takes it as a tease! He is like if you say no, why you still here? and then he kills her. Same is true with dominent territorial fish, in the wild their is a leader and the fish trying to take over his dominence... but in the wild they have mass space, and in tanks they do not


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yup ^^ and for the huracane i thought some of you people would find that funny!


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

wat are you guys talkin about?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> lol put a canaster on a 10g tank and that is a huracane!












Lol thats funny, but if you stop and think about all fish, who have awful habits, especially about breeding, like betta splendas are known to be woman killers, cichlids chase the weakest and the female fish that doesnt wanna breed. You think all their actions are wrong, but in the wild they are right. A female fish that swims in a dominent males territory will be chased out if she doesnt accept his malehood







But in tanks, they reject the male, and the male takes it as a tease! He is like if you say no, why you still here? and then he kills her. Same is true with dominent territorial fish, in the wild their is a leader and the fish trying to take over his dominence... but in the wild they have mass space, and in tanks they do not
[/quote]

AHHH, it was just too obvious the answer about how they get along in the wild. 
Well my Spilo is alone. 
Dam I almost bought some fry today for $4.99 a piece or 3/$12 They didnt know what they were though. Oh well.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

notaverage said:


> lol put a canaster on a 10g tank and that is a huracane!












Lol thats funny, but if you stop and think about all fish, who have awful habits, especially about breeding, like betta splendas are known to be woman killers, cichlids chase the weakest and the female fish that doesnt wanna breed. You think all their actions are wrong, but in the wild they are right. A female fish that swims in a dominent males territory will be chased out if she doesnt accept his malehood







But in tanks, they reject the male, and the male takes it as a tease! He is like if you say no, why you still here? and then he kills her. Same is true with dominent territorial fish, in the wild their is a leader and the fish trying to take over his dominence... but in the wild they have mass space, and in tanks they do not
[/quote]

AHHH, it was just too obvious the answer about how they get along in the wild. 
Well my Spilo is alone. 
Dam I almost bought some fry today for $4.99 a piece or 3/$12 They didnt know what they were though. Oh well.
[/quote]

yo dude, got any rbp's up there?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

this what you think "co-hab" is gonna be a mess. your taking the decor out, and in, and moving it around every couple hours, no wonder why they arn't scrapping, they're all stressed. GG's elongs arnt even considered a "co-hab" they have to be flawless for a loooooooooooooong time. like i said in the past, they're your fish dude, do what you want, were just here for advice.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ever get that video?
Or are they missing fins?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

itstheiceman said:


> this what you think "co-hab" is gonna be a mess. your taking the decor out, and in, and moving it around every couple hours, no wonder why they arn't scrapping, they're all stressed. GG's elongs arnt even considered a "co-hab" they have to be flawless for a loooooooooooooong time. like i said in the past, they're your fish dude, do what you want, were just here for advice.


Well...Im not sure flawless is a criteria of success. If that were the case then my geryi are out...and same with any pygos I have ever kept in groups. There is always going to be some disputes in a tank. In most cases you are taking a wild caught fish and confining it in a tank with other wild caught fish....that is a recipe for disaster. I dont know how to determine the success of a tank or group of fish....if you can ever call any group a success....but it is usually pretty clear when a tank is destined to fail.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

no new nip fins yet, they actually swim together now, whenever the big 1 goes the other 2 goes with him


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i have 5 in a 100gallon tank

they have been together since the were 1/2 inch now they range from 6-9 inches

i have had them for about 3 months or so. when i transfered them into their new home (which was 80gallons less that there old one) they was a little fin nippage but nothing to worry about. they barley ate for the first month. not they are healing up nicley and eating good.

i am also getting a 180g in the next few days to transfer them in to it

i hope to get mine to breed but we will see

so good luck on the co-hab. i would def look into getting a bigger tank


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Flip: good luck, you'll need it.
Jmax: (5) 6-9" Spilo in a 100 gal? Pics please, I would love to see it.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> You call it cohabitation i call it TEMPORARY toleration.


I give this experiment from this inexperienced member about 2 months.

Hater


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Man i have just read through this post proper.................and one word to the host idiotic co-hab in a tank that size..................sorry mate dont mean to burst ya balls but these are serra's not pygo's


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

RBPFan said:


> Flip: good luck, you'll need it.
> Jmax: (5) 6-9" Spilo in a 100 gal? Pics please, I would love to see it.


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2090255

now they are in a 190g

any updates on your macs?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah any updates yet..............................


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any?


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

sorry havent been here 4 awhile now, but i gave one of my gold to my boy, and i moved the other 2 in a 29gal, so far they get along but 3-4 days w/o feeding thats the only time the start nipping each other, but other than the no aggression at all


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

flipstylez said:


> sorry havent been here 4 awhile now, but i gave one of my gold to my boy, and i moved the other 2 in a 29gal, so far they get along but 3-4 days w/o feeding thats the only time the start nipping each other, but other than the no aggression at all


2 in a 29 wow...I thought that was a little tank for a solitary?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

what happened to the 60g ?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah thats what Im wondering


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

sold it to my boy, my girl want space lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

So now you have 2 macs in a 29.........................................









thats seiously not cool man, for 2 serras to be in a tank like that............

But at the end of the day they are your fish and if you think thy are happy i gues that is all that matters.....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

rbp 4 135 said:


> the fact is that even if they were "lazy" as you say, and did not swim around much the issue still remains that they will establish a territory, in the wild this would be significantly larger than the 20 gallons that you are providing them. Eventually one fish will become dominant, and attempt to push eachother form his or her territory, in the wild simple body flashing and posturing may be enough but in a tank the other individuals have no where to go, so natrually they are eliminated in the only way a piranha knows how. You most likely be left with on specimen. You call it cohabitation i call it TEMPORARY tolleration.
> 
> who knows mabey thats just my brain rambeling, there are people on this board possessing far more knowledge relating to this topic than you or i would probably ever care to know.
> 
> ...


 IM still new at this but i do agree.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> the fact is that even if they were "lazy" as you say, and did not swim around much the issue still remains that they will establish a territory, in the wild this would be significantly larger than the 20 gallons that you are providing them. Eventually one fish will become dominant, and attempt to push eachother form his or her territory, in the wild simple body flashing and posturing may be enough but in a tank the other individuals have no where to go, so natrually they are eliminated in the only way a piranha knows how. You most likely be left with on specimen. You call it cohabitation i call it TEMPORARY tolleration.
> 
> who knows mabey thats just my brain rambeling, there are people on this board possessing far more knowledge relating to this topic than you or i would probably ever care to know.
> 
> ...


 IM still new at this but i do agree.
[/quote]

RB is spot om IMO


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

yup yup.
But Its a longe term temporary it seems.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

wow iv never seen someone ask for advise and go the total oposit direction. and i have a sneeking suspicion that he sent that fish to his boy in p heaven.


----------



## mibuwulf (Jan 7, 2008)

well since his fish are gone, ill take over.....I started with 6 3" goldies......they lived fine together, little fin nips here and there......not too much cover......id put in a lot of wispy plants they loved to play with and uproot and weave through.......when that ran out, they started the fin nipping......after about 6 months they slowly started to eat each other over night.....weakest, then the next weakest and so on and so forth......it has been a full year since ive gotten my goldies and now I am down to the two largest ones.......they are both now 6"......I have a 155 gal tank......they live with a wolf fish......the two get along fine.....they've been a duo for 5 months now......gonna try to introduce 2 more later......ill give an update later


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Very risky mate.....................................but its your choice, and your fish, the tank is big but with serra co-habd you need some serious room.....................and not a wolf fish IMO, BUT IF YOUR HAPPY THEN FAIR ENOUGH


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

MY MACS ARE DOING GREAT!!


----------



## mibuwulf (Jan 7, 2008)

ur absolutely right, it is risky, but i've heard of some successful shoals so i'd really like to try....RBP's would be easier i kno, and i had them in a 125 which i gave to my buddy, tank and all cuz he really wanted to get into the hobby as well, kept my filters tho.....hahaha....eventually wolf fish will get his own tank, pretty much when i get some more goldies is when ill be moving him to a separate tank.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

my macs are fine, no fin nips what so ever and they tend swim alot more


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

lets see some updated pics


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

No fins nips, thats damn good if they have no nips or anything


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thought you had Gold Spilos?
Arent Macs different?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> Thought you had Gold Spilos?
> Arent Macs different?


There has not been a scientific distinction made between them. Up in the air until then.

jmax611, why do you think your fish have fared better than flipstylez's shoal or any others, from your perspective?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

barbianj said:


> > Thought you had Gold Spilos?
> > Arent Macs different?
> 
> 
> ...


So then NOBODY can distinguish whether they have a SPilo or Mac then???
So what if I like the name MAC better I can call it that? Thats what just happened in the above post.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i believe mine to be captive bread so maybe thats the difference and i have a 190g tank lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> i believe mine to be captive bread so maybe thats the difference and i have a 190g tank lol


Captive bread=Mac?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> i believe mine to be captive bread so maybe thats the difference and i have a 190g tank lol


I see, from Michigan. Captive bred fish can make a difference. Ours were wild caught.

You can read up on the matter of Mac vs Spilo on the OPEFE website.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

barbianj said:


> > i believe mine to be captive bread so maybe thats the difference and i have a 190g tank lol
> 
> 
> I see, from Michigan. Captive bred fish can make a difference. Ours were wild caught.
> ...


Dont know why i didnt in the first place!
Good point. 
Mine wasnt captive breed.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

just got fin nips on the 4th day w/o feeding, was testing them how long before they nip each other. i usually feed them 2-3 in a week. but yea. i dont feel like taking pics they tend to move around and cant take a good pic of them. mac's and spilo's and the same thing.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

flipstylez said:


> just got fin nips on the 4th day w/o feeding, was testing them how long before they nip each other. i usually feed them 2-3 in a week. but yea. i dont feel like taking pics they tend to move around and cant take a good pic of them. mac's and spilo's and the same thing.


Come on show pics!

Ill show you mine if you show me yours.....actually the stand was yours.....and tanks....pics dude!!


----------



## mibuwulf (Jan 7, 2008)

My two goldies that are left over and their tank mate wolf fish.


----------

